# Outcast Blue Marlin Classic



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just seeing who is fishing the tourney or if you know anyone that is fishing it.As of right now we plan on fishing it. Just trying to see who else is.Hopefully the blue water will push in before then.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nevermind It's been Canceled!!!!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nobody be fishing dat tournament


----------

